# Convenio especial Andalucia



## Muggers (May 15, 2014)

Does anyone know if Andalucia has implemented the convenio especial yet? 
If not, is there any word on the street about when it will do so?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Muggers said:


> Does anyone know if Andalucia has implemented the convenio especial yet?
> If not, is there any word on the street about when it will do so?


no, not heard anything yet


you'd need to have been registered as resident a year to qualify - so if it's for you, by the time you're in that position it should be in place!


----------

